# NISSAN PULSAR SERIE Autech Version



## mrpro2005 (Dec 16, 2007)

hello i am new to this forum

i am looking at a 96 2.0 twin cam NISSAN PULSAR SERIE Autech Version and i am not getting some information i need

what is the difference between the autect and the vzr
do you know what the standard bhp is
Is it FWD

thank you


----------



## Cobranz (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey where are you, in NZ where im from the difference is that the vzr is 1600 and the autech is 2.0, vzr has vvl and has around 175 BHP standard and the Autech is a 2.0 engine has around 140BHP i believe off the top of my head. The Autech is just a few mods added to the standard 2.0 Sr20de engine instead of a fully sports engine that revs easily to 8500 and sounds mint. i would go for vzr if able to if i was you.

Yes it is FWD. no RWD pulsars, only FWD and AWD


----------

